# Early December Arctic blast..how low can it go..



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 7, 2008)

Hey All,

It looks like tonight may be the coldest night of the 08-09 ski season...where I live in MASH it's supposed to go down to the low teens but in Saranac Lake the forecast low is seven degrees below zero..amazing that it will be 50 degrees warmer..2 days later..:roll:

Post you backyard temperature observations...

right now it's 30 degrees with a 17mph wind in my backyard making the realfeel a brisk 14 degrees..that's practical sandals weather..I can't wait until it gets really cold later tonight..


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 7, 2008)

31 here in NJ with 20-30 mph wind gusts

gotta good fire going and some earl gray tea to keep me warm


----------



## loafer89 (Dec 7, 2008)

It's 26.2F here and the wind only started gusting about 2 hours ago when the last of our light snow ended.

I am putting out our Christmas lights with my son and the 2" of snow on the ground makes it pretty looking.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 7, 2008)

Down to 27 degrees here..real feel is 7...The temperatures won't be in the 20s for long..it's dropping like a rock..


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 7, 2008)

calling for  4 below zero temps  with 25 below zero windchill here tonite along teh St Lawrence --- Brrr


----------



## drjeff (Dec 7, 2008)

13 at about 9:45PM based on the thermometer on my deck at Mount Snow.  Wind definately isn't as strong/gusty as it was a few hours ago though.


----------



## Justin10 (Dec 7, 2008)

13.5 here in Plymouth - still pretty gusty.  I like seeing single digits, hopefully we get there.


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 7, 2008)

Wind chill is crazy right now! Just got back in from taking the dog out prior to kennel up time and I was begging the pup to hurry it up! LOL.


----------



## Greg (Dec 7, 2008)

15.3 here right now. Chilly night skiing at Sundown, but I was never cold despite the wind roaring like a mofo.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 8, 2008)

19 degrees..I have to be at work at 630AM to help set a big job down in Philly..I'll be at least a 3 layer player..maybe 4..then change into office clothes because the office at my work is hella warm...it says 67 degrees but it feels like 80 degrees..I'm very much used to the cold..this is sweater weather..a jacket isn't quite necassary..lol..


----------



## JD (Dec 8, 2008)

1 degree.


----------



## Greg (Dec 8, 2008)

Got down to 9 here.


----------



## danny p (Dec 8, 2008)

9 degrees here this morning, with the wind it felt like 0!


----------



## WJenness (Dec 8, 2008)

I saw 12 degrees when I got in my car a little after 7:00 this morning.

-w


----------



## loafer89 (Dec 8, 2008)

Down to 11.5F this morning with some nice gusty winds.


----------



## KingM (Dec 8, 2008)

It was -3 when I got up. Don't know if that was the low.

We had a good weekend crowd that all checked out yesterday morning, leaving things quiet at the inn, and so I sat in the hot tub after the kids went to bed. I love being in there when it's freezing outside and there's snow falling.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 8, 2008)

15 here in the tropics..already into the low 20s..Wednesday will be spring skiing..amazing..


----------



## Justin10 (Dec 8, 2008)

We got the big goose egg here in plymouth.  It's currently a balmy 2 degrees.  Plymouth dropped just under 30 degrees is 12 hours, thats amazing.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Dec 8, 2008)

KingM said:


> It was -3 when I got up. Don't know if that was the low.
> 
> We had a good weekend crowd that all checked out yesterday morning, leaving things quiet at the inn, and so I sat in the hot tub after the kids went to bed. I love being in there when it's freezing outside and there's snow falling.



+1, I caught a great sunset last night in a 104 degree tub as the winds were whipping around 30-40 mph, cranking some reggae outdoors, and the top of my head would start freezing up. Exhilarating. Hopped into a 240 degree sauna for 10 minutes, went outside and rubbed down with some crusty snow, then hopped back in and dropped some eucalyptus on the hot rox for another 15 minutes....wowzers, skin is definitely an organ, lol. Slept like a log last nite, too. AM skiing, brunch with PASR's, the Eagles won, take out ribs for dinner, a coupla schnapps, "it was a good day in PA, I didn't even use my AK............":uzi:


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 8, 2008)

15 deg BELOW zero reported  at one of our regional airports earlier  this am


----------



## loafer89 (Dec 8, 2008)

Currently it's a nice tropically warm 15.3F


----------



## from_the_NEK (Dec 8, 2008)

-8 this morning at 7:00
If I have to deal with negative temps, the least mother nature can do is throw some snow our way. About the only thing -8 with 2 inches of superfluff snow on the ground is good for is killing hibernating ticks.


----------



## billski (Dec 8, 2008)

*Mrg*

MRG temperature plot looks like the DJIA!


----------



## loafer89 (Dec 8, 2008)

We made it up to 19.4F today so it was our first offical day with a high in the teens.

Wachusett will be nice and toasty tonight.


----------



## Greg (Dec 9, 2008)

We just crossed into the 50 degree territory with a roaring south wind. 36 hours ago it was 10. WTF? :blink: Welcome to New England, I guess. :-?


----------



## loafer89 (Dec 9, 2008)

Greg said:


> We just crossed into the 50 degree territory with a roaring south wind. 36 hours ago it was 10. WTF? :blink: Welcome to New England, I guess. :-?


 
What are you growing palm tree's in Thomaston? :lol:

Still in the 40's here with 46.2F currently and sloooooooowly creeping upward.

A yo yo could not match the temperature cycle as of late.


----------



## billski (Dec 9, 2008)

Greg said:


> We just crossed into the 50 degree territory with a roaring south wind. 36 hours ago it was 10. WTF? D sa
> Oldctimers used to say "you will pay for this"
> gee,I hope so!


----------



## JD (Dec 9, 2008)

31 here. and raining.


----------



## billski (Dec 10, 2008)

Temp on Stark Mountain (Mad River) went from minus 7 to plus 50 in 24 hours.


----------



## WJenness (Dec 10, 2008)

64 degrees in the car on my way to work a little before 7AM...

boo....

-w


----------



## billski (Dec 10, 2008)

WJenness said:


> 64 degrees in the car on my way to work a little before 7AM...
> 
> boo....
> 
> -w



Yeah.  I had the temp turned down in my car and the damned A/C came on!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 10, 2008)

19 degrees in a snowstorm this am  schools closed ----

we skied yesterday in a  blizzard but it took an extra hr on the roads coming home -- but great skiing


----------



## drjeff (Dec 10, 2008)

58 here in CT right now.  I almost worked up a sweat as I was trying to muscle the thule crossbars on my wife's car this AM so she could go get an x-mas tree today.  Weatherman says to expect it to be raining sideways here in a bit, and based on the winds we have here from time to time right now, I believe it!

Atleast all of the road grime from VT this past weekend will get washed off my car today as it sits in the parking lot at my office!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 10, 2008)

Snowplows are working in front of my place now 

-- guess i'll get the Ariens out for a 3rd sweep of  our driveway since yesterday


----------



## billski (Dec 10, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Snowplows are working in front of my place now
> 
> -- guess i'll get the Ariens out for a 3rd sweep of  our driveway since yesterday



what you got Warp?  All snow?  or a bit of juice mixed in?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 10, 2008)

58 degrees and rain..the grass is green..


----------



## danny p (Dec 10, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Atleast all of the road grime from VT this past weekend will get washed off my car today as it sits in the parking lot at my office!



yup, that was the only positive thing I could come up with this morning!


----------



## drjeff (Dec 10, 2008)

danny p said:


> yup, that was the only positive thing I could come up with this morning!



My business partner has actually been known to put a bit of Simple Green soap on his car on days like this to aid in the cleaning process! 

Personally I hope that my car gets really DIRTY this weekend in VT due to the need for CONSTANT plowing/sanding!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 10, 2008)

billski said:


> what you got Warp?  All snow?  or a bit of juice mixed in?



Just snow today  Bill -- had some slight mix for a short time last nite


----------



## danny p (Dec 10, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Personally I hope that my car gets really DIRTY this weekend in VT due to the need for CONSTANT plowing/sanding!



big +1!!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 22, 2008)

10 degrees this morning..


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 22, 2008)

Zero to 5 below zero tonite with gusts up to  25 mph 

, windchill right now is 5 below zero


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 22, 2008)

10F when I left the house today with 20mph winds.  It was cold out there today, but at least I got some.


----------



## Glenn (Dec 23, 2008)

Air temp was -2 on my way to work at about 6:45 this morning. That's pretty cold for Wallingford/Cheshire CT. 

Anyone from VT have some temp readings?


----------



## from_the_NEK (Dec 23, 2008)

-15 at my house this AM. The clutch on my truck was a bit stiff for a while.


----------

